# Drum Sanders - Jet vs Grizzly



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am thinking about replacing my Jet Performax 10-20. It died today. I bought it off Craig's List about a year ago and it has been nothing but trouble since day one. Today, it just stopped working. It is probably the motor but given the fact that the paper is nearly impossible to get really tight (even with my home-made tool) and it was screeching, making a mess out of the projects, etc. I have cleaned, oiled, talked to it and pampered it but it seems to be a clunker. I think the better part of valor is to replace it. 
So… I started looking and thought that the best place to get advice was from my fellow LJs. I think I want something a little bigger… say a 16-32 or thereabouts (22-44 is a little too big for my space). I see 3 units: a Jet 16-32, a Grizzly 18", a Delta unit. I know there have been reviews here and have read many. Seems there are pros and cons to each. I guess I'm looking for one that is easy to change paper, doesn't burn, tracks well, and won't cost me a fortune (yea, I know, I want it all and want it cheap). I am looking in the $800-$1000 range. 
For those of you who have one of these, what are your thoughts now?
And… no I don't want to make my own… I have neither the time nor the talent!
Thanks everyone.
Ellen


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ellen I have the Jet 16/32 and I love it.. it replaced a generic brand the was also very good but not a pinch on the Jet…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ellen 
i have a 13" toy belt/drun sander
they don't make them anymore
i have to move the tracking back and forth with each pass
a real pain

i it goes someday
this is the one i would probably get

http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-Open-End-Drum-Sander/G0458


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Ellen,

Sorry to hear of the demise of the Jet : (
It is time to treat yourself to a new one that is hopefully hassle free.
I have a Grizzly 24" dual drum, so I cant offer you a review of what you are looking at.
I love my Grizzly tools, they have been, so far, reliable and hassle free.
I looked at the Grizzly 18" that David mentioned. (I am sort of partial to Grizzly)
It looks super to me, I looked at this one also before I found my whale of a sander.
You can read the manual for it on the site. I say go for this….

Specifications:


Sanding motor: 1 1/2 HP, 110V, single-phase, 15 Amps
Drum surface speed: 4000 FPM
*Conveyor feed rate: Variable, 2-12 FPM*
Maximum stock dimensions: 36" wide x 4 1/2" thick
Minimum board length: 6" 
Minimum board thickness: 1/8" 
Sanding drum size: 4" 
Dust collection port: 2 1/2" 
Overall size: 50"H x 35"W x 24"D
Approximate shipping weight: 350 lbs.

Features:


Stand alone dust collection with dust bag
Three pressure rollers
*V-belt drive*
Steel construction
18" x 44 1/2" abrasive conveyor belt
Variable speed conveyor
Stationary drum head stock
Pass back roller
Safety switch
Uses 3" wide sandpaper
*Easy access for sandpaper changes*
*Cast iron platen*

I will give you the two rolls of 3" sandpaper (1) 100 grit (1) 150 grit that I have.
I use the hook and loop now.

Lisa


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Jet 16-32 hands down!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll post a copy of my PM to you for everybody's benefit.

Ellen, DO NOT BUY the Grizzly open end drum sander! I returned mine (and bought the band saw) I was very disappointed. As in I kept picking up burn lines. I would instantly pick up a burn line and ruin the paper and the project. Also it was not very friendly to use. Dust collection stunk, belt tracking stunk, put on sandpaper stunk ( two allen wrenches and three hands). They only took it back because of my purchase history and the fact I was willing to use a credit for the saw.

I later bought a 22-44 OSC Jet and have never looked back. I'm sure the 16-32 is of the same ilk and will save you tons of time. I have found so many uses besides the obvious like sanding splines down for a tight fit in a miter joint spline. Belt tracking no issues, paper changes a breeze. Jet build these the way they should be made.

Good luck go for the 16-32 hands down.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Scott,
Good to know ! Especially since you experienced it first hand
and now have a Jet to compare it to.
I would have second thoughts now about the Grizzly after your post.
Ellen - Scott has been to the dark side…take heed : )

Lisa


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Jet 16/32 has been fantastic for me!

Key thing on any drum sander is to remember to use the right grit, use the right speed and don't try to take to much off when you get down to the finer grits, they are just for "finishing". The other thing is be aware of the woods you are using, i.e. oily exotic woods as opposed to the more domestic types.

I have had my Jet for 3 years and NEVER have had a problem from day one. I just keep it clean ( as I can ) and a little oil now and then…..

Good Luck…...........


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I've owned the Performix (Jet) 16-32 for about 3 years and run it as much as my table saw. You cannot go wrong with this one. I had to replace the rubber bushing that connects the drum to the motor this year, but it was only a $5 item. Here again, it gets used dally, and sometimes all day.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i sand corrected !


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I have the Jet 16-32. It takes some practice changing the paper, but once you get the hang of where you need to poke the second end, it's not too hard. I usually have to retighten after a couple of passes, but it is good from there.

I use it constantly, even in between steps on my projects. I only get burn lines when I try to get too aggressive and try to sand off more than it will handle. (I've found about 1/4 turn of the crank each pass with 60 grit, a little less with finer grits.) It does have a "Smart Speed" (I think that's what it is called) that helps, but you still have to be mindful to not feed it more than it can chew.

I only have one minor complaint in that I would like the latch that holds the cover down to be a bit stiffer. All in all, now that I've overcome my own "operator errors" I am really happy with it and would recommend it.

Don't forget to use a cleaning stick often. Also, industrialabrasives.com has this Reuzit pitch and resin cleaner stuff that will clean up minor burning on the paper.

Okay, I am away from home and missing my shop so I got carried away giving more and different info than you asked for.  I don't know a think about the Grizzly, but I think the Jet is a dandy machine.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the 16-32 Jet and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, I have been a huge fan of Grizzly, basically my whole shop, they just got this particular piece wrong. I have had zero issues with my TS, Planner, jointer, bandsaw, flap sander…. customer service is top shelf…. after I explained my disappointments they were willing to deal even though I had surpassed my 90 days.

And Lisa I'm going to catch you at a tent sale one of these times!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks so much to all of you… this is what LJ is all about - helping with woodworking problems and concerns. I am very grateful for all your advice. And Patron, you are too funny!!!
I'm going with the Jet 16-32. 
Thanks again, everyone.
But, I too am a big fan of Grizzly - I have their bandsaw and tablesaw - both are great tools!
Maybe we can all meet at a tent sale!!!
MaryAnne - there is no such thing as too much info - we are all learning no matter now much experience we have and it helps!
Ellen


----------

